# Two and a Half Men (9/21) Spoilers Inside



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Totally loved the Eddie Van Halen cameo.

Really made my day.


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

Satchel said:


> Totally loved the Eddie Van Halen cameo.
> 
> Really made my day.


I agree, he can still do the hammer on's.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

The censored Chuck Lorre vanity card from this evening:



> In film and television there exists a rule that all phone numbers spoken in dialogue or seen on the screen begin with the fake prefix 555. The reason for this rule is that somewhere along the line idiots began calling the phone numbers used on TV shows and movies. This resulted in production companies and networks being sued by the unhappy people who were harassed by the prank calls from the aforementioned idiots. All of which means that whether you're trying to enjoy a humble sitcom or a hundred million dollar action movie, every phone number will begin with the hateful, illusion-wrecking prefix, 555. In tonight's episode of Two and a Half Men we tried to get around this dilemma. The phone number Charlie rattles off in the first scene is actually one number short of a real number. Then, later in the scene, he discusses a memory trick which involves replacing numbers with letters in order to remember them. If you check your phone, you'll see the letters we used, OXOFEMPAL, or 696-336-725, is again one number short of being an actual working number, and JKLPUZO is the broadcast acceptable 555-7896. A lot of work, not to mention endless negotiations with our CBS censor, was necessary to come up with these numbers. So, to all the idiots out there, let me just say, 555-382-5968.


Wonder which of LA's six area codes the 555 is replacing.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Nice phone number at the end....


----------



## lexsar (Dec 16, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Nice phone number at the end....


HA!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Why Jane Lynch doesn't get nominated for guest actress in a comedy series I don't know.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Haven't watched this show in a while due to conflicts last year so I was totally lost. I love that they brought that little blonde hottie back. I love short, petite, blonde girls so she is right in my wheelhouse. Seeing her dripping wet in a towel didn't hurt either. 

The show is still funny after all of these years. Not a must-see show but still makes me laugh.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

Supfreak26 said:


> The show is still funny after all of these years. Not a must-see show but still makes me laugh.


I disagree. This is one of the shows that gets watched the same night it's recorded. This and Big Bang are off the TiVo by Tuesday morning before I leave for work at the latest.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Son. Of. A. I accidentally caused a breaker flip last night which made me miss the first couple of minutes. Anyone want to Cliff's notes the first seven minutes?


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Son. Of. A. I accidentally caused a breaker flip last night which made me miss the first couple of minutes. Anyone want to Cliff's notes the first seven minutes?


Charlie was horny, Alan was dorky, Jake was stupid and ate a lot.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

d-dub said:


> Charlie was horny, Alan was dorky, Jake was stupid and ate a lot.


...and Berta cracked wise....she's my favorite on the show....


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

You must pick one to go two.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

d-dub said:


> Charlie was horny, Alan was dorky, Jake was stupid and ate a lot.


She just wanted the first 7 minutes, not the whole season! Way to ruin it!


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Why Jane Lynch doesn't get nominated for guest actress in a comedy series I don't know.


I agree. She's hysterical in Glee and she's hysterical in this show too.

And Angus Jones totally needs a haircut; was funny when Berta bagged on him.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Son. Of. A. I accidentally caused a breaker flip last night which made me miss the first couple of minutes. Anyone want to Cliff's notes the first seven minutes?


Alan and Charlie are sitting in the coffee shop. Chelsea leaves and suddenly there's Mia standing there, saying hi to Charlie. Charlie seems his usual interested self, while Alan is constantly reminding Mia that Charlie is engaged, and that Chelsea has big boobs, etc. Chelsea says she's no longer dancing and is now trying to get a singing career going, asks Charlie if he'll help her with some arrangements. Charlie reluctantly says he doesn't think he should (after Alan again mentions Chelsea), but says he'll recommend someone she can work with. She reaches in her purse to get something to write her phone number on, and Charlie says, "Are you still at xxx-xxx-xxx?" She says yes, and leaves. Alan questions how he remembered her phone number all these years, and Charlie says he remembered it because it spells OXOFEMPAL. Alan made some wisecrack, and Charlie poured his hot coffee in Alan's lap.

Back at the house, Alan again questions why Charlie would remember Mia's number, and asks what Chelsea's number spells, to which Charlie has no answer.

There was also a scene between Berta and Jake where Jake mentions that his new baby sister doesn't look like his mom or his stepdad, but instead looks like a girl version of Alan.

That should be about the first seven minutes or so.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> There was also a scene between Berta and Jake where Jake mentions that his new baby sister doesn't look like his mom or his stepdad, but instead looks like a girl version of Alan.


To which Berta quips, "I thought your dad was the girl version of your dad". Great line!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

A very good season opener. I love this show. Nice to see them bring back the little Italian looking babe. Not sure what she is but she's hot. 

I think that mouth was made for something else. 

Too many one liners to mention, but I loved the end when Jake said, "And he thinks I'm stupid."


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> ...Charlie says he remembered it because it spells OXOFEMPAL. Alan made some wisecrack, and Charlie poured his hot coffee in Alan's lap...


 He also said you have to dial 1 first so it would be 1(L)OXOFEMPAL which I still don't get the joke.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> He also said you have to dial 1 first so it would be 1(L)OXOFEMPAL which I still don't get the joke.


I think the joke is that Charlie was so hung up on Mia that he made up (and remembered) a completely bogus word in order to remember her phone number, and as Alan pointed out, he hadn't taken the same pains to memorize Chelsea's number.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

"Oh, I thought he meant oral sex."


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think the joke is that Charlie was so hung up on Mia that he made up (and remembered) a completely bogus word in order to remember her phone number, and as Alan pointed out, he hadn't taken the same pains to memorize Chelsea's number.


Oh...I thought he meant is was a word or abreviation....I was thinking "lots of em pal", meaning lots of b**bs or something


----------



## MikeD99 (Nov 11, 2005)

"Hey, I paid nine dollars for this haircut!"


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I loved the Eddie cameo..

_"That one's called two bean burritos and a root beer float..."_


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Alfer said:


> I loved the Eddie cameo..
> 
> _"That one's called two bean burritos and a root beer float..."_


I've "played" that song MANY a time.....


----------



## ibeme2 (Sep 23, 2009)

spell out the # from the vanity card


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ibeme2 said:


> spell out the # from the vanity card


Yeah, we're not that stupid. It's pretty obvious. Posts 4 and 5 acknowledged it. No reason to make a bigger deal of it than that.


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

Alfer said:


> I loved the Eddie cameo..
> 
> _"That one's called two bean burritos and a root beer float..."_


Initially, I thought it might be a small dig at Dave's song, "_Hot Dog And A Shake_" but then I shook it off as just reading too much into a throwaway quip.

But Ed's looking, and playing great these days. :up:


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Yeah, we're not that stupid. It's pretty obvious. Posts 4 and 5 acknowledged it. No reason to make a bigger deal of it than that.


I don't get it.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

pigonthewing said:


> I don't get it.


382-5968.....Look up the letters on your phone.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

mcb08 said:


> 382-5968.....Look up the letters on your phone.


TCRFVGC?! Huh?

I have a Treo. 

Seriously though, okay, I do get it now.


----------

